# HELP WITH HAPPY 12HEAD EMBROIDERY MACHINE Model HCM-812-30T



## victorX1V (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello All,
I own a Happy 12head embroidery machine Model HCM-812-30T. 
It looks like my inverter burn out and I am looking for a company that can fix them or how to buy a new one. I am located in Dallas, TX. I was looking at some companies online but their reviews are not that great.

Please any advise will help

Thanks
Victor


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

I am not sure I completely understand your problem, but I am guessing the phase converter that switches the power from your panel is what went up. On our 12 head tajima we use a phasemaster to convert power. You can look it up on the web. Look at your model and call them to see if you can buy the same kind from them. If they can supply you one, all you need from there is an electrician to come out and install it for you. When you purchase a new 12 head from Tajima they do not install this for you. This is something you do yourself. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## victorX1V (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry I was refering to a Pulley *Inverter Embroidery* EPM00260 *Happy.*

This inverter is actually what makes the main shaft to turn.

Thanks for the advise


----------



## bunyan (Jun 4, 2010)

victorX1V said:


> I am sorry I was refering to a Pulley *Inverter Embroidery* EPM00260 *Happy.*
> 
> This inverter is actually what makes the main shaft to turn.
> 
> Thanks for the advise


Have you tried going through Texmac Direct to get the part? Texmac Direct - Happy Embroidery Machine Parts


----------



## comingforhelp (Apr 23, 2014)

Try this and you will be happy 

a company selling used and new embroidery machines and electronics based in DFW

Sell Embroidery Machine | Liquidate Embroidery Equipment | Wholesale Embroidery Machine

Cheers!
Khan


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

look what model is(V5,V6....) and try directly at Miki Pulley.
maybe V series is not discontinued.


----------

